# Mouse under 2K



## DarkDante (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey all, am looking for a  mouse under 2k-2.3K, any suggestions?
the intelli looks nice, but dunno about anything cause, im a complete noob in the area of mouses and am perfectly satisfied with Logitech 3-button scroll 
also it must have on the go DPI changing buttons.
PS- a large mousepad, preferably by steelseries, any suggestions?
Ty in advance.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ wht makes you think that you need a mouse with that budget?? i mean you do lot of gaming or wht?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Logitech MX518


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2011)

also check Microsoft Sidewinder X5 and Logitech G5.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 17, 2011)

Go for Razer Death Adder 1.9K or Razer Abyssys 1.3K plus Razer Goliatus Mouse Pad .5K


----------



## jsjs (Jun 17, 2011)

Razer death adder


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2011)

Logitech G400 or MX518


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

jsjs said:


> Razer death adder


The black edition of this one.

Fixes the gripping issues.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 17, 2011)

Microsoft Sidewinder X3. Lasts a long time, really well built, laser sensor.

Cons: "only" 2000 DPI compared to DeathAdder's 3500 DPI (I think).

Had a deathadder as well as an MX518. Both didn't stand up to the abuse I put at them. The Microsoft mouse did


----------



## PraKs (Jun 17, 2011)

How is Microsoft Arc  ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 17, 2011)

Microsoft Arc is basically a notebook mouse not for gaming


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

Check Razer or Microsoft mice ...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 17, 2011)

Logitech MX518-Rs 1.2k
or *SteelSeries Ikari*

*Review of SteelSeries Ikari_Optical*


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 17, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ wht makes you think that you need a mouse with that budget?? i mean you do lot of gaming or wht?



Hell yeah, Clan matches =P.
Didnt like the MX518, as its a bit too big for my hands.
Ikari's nice, and will see the Sidewinder.

And Deathadder at 1.9K?
my friend got it a a damn-whopping 4.5K!


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> *Logitech G400 *or MX518



is this available in here yet ??

BTW, how good is CM Storm - this one comes with a free mousepad


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Hell yeah, Clan matches =P.
> Didnt like the MX518, as its a bit too big for my hands.
> Ikari's nice, and will see the Sidewinder.
> 
> ...



1+ Razer Deathadder most comfortable mouse
Buy Razer DeathAdder Gaming Mouse India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Visit this website 
Your choic will be decided there itself !


----------



## Tenida (Jun 25, 2011)

Check this *Gigabyte gaming 1600 DPi mouse*.Price at *Rs675/-* only
*
Features-*
Brand                                  
	GIGABYTE
Model 	GM-M6800
Type 	Wired
Spec
Interface 	USB
Hand Orientation 	Right Hand
Tracking Method 	Optical
Buttons 	5+1
Scrolling Capability 	1 x Wheel
Color 	Noble Black
Maximum dpi 	1600 dpi
Warranty-2 Years


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

+1 for deathadder.. you simply cant ignore its nice palm grip and awesome tracking details available @ 2.4k


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2011)

-1 for Deathadder.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 26, 2011)

@DarkDante-If you want to buy an good within 1k best will be gigabyte mouse.It perform same as Logitech MX518 and price so less and comes with 2years warranty also.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Death Adder. They look cool and work well too. Also found anything above 2000DPI impossible to handle. Unless you are a surgeon ofcourse.

Logi MX518 is good too. Equally good.

My mouse with a max 5800dpi is fixed at 2000dpi. See if you have use for it and then pay extra. 

Steel series mouse. Choose any for 0.7- 1 K


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all, thinking about the intellimouse explorer 3.0 ...How is it?
Read its review on Gotfrag, it got 9.9/10


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 28, 2011)

^^
What games do you play? If you are into FPS go for Razer or SteelSeries or Logitech mice. 
Intellimouse is past its prime and it is not the first choice for gamers anymore.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Hey all, thinking about the intellimouse explorer 3.0 ...How is it?
> Read its review on Gotfrag, it got 9.9/10


Its one of the best gaming mouse ever, like logitech MX518, you'll be satisfied.

But MX518 @ 1.2k is much more VFM.


----------

